# Champions League 08-09 December



## OddsPoster (Dec 3, 2009)

08 Dec 19:45 Atletico Madrid v FC Porto 1.72 3.50 4.33   
08 Dec 19:45 Besiktas v CSKA Moscow 2.60 3.25 2.50   
08 Dec 19:45 Chelsea v Apoel Nicosia 1.36 4.50 7.50   
08 Dec 19:45 FC Zurich v AC Milan 8.00 4.33 1.36   
08 Dec 19:45 Juventus v Bayern Munich 2.20 3.25 3.00   
08 Dec 19:45 Maccabi Haifa v Bordeaux 2.60 3.25 2.50   
08 Dec 19:45 Marseille v Real Madrid 3.00 3.25 2.20   
08 Dec 19:45 Wolfsburg v Man Utd 2.37 3.25 2.75   
09 Dec 19:45 Dynamo Kiev v Barcelona 5.00 3.50 1.65   
09 Dec 19:45 Inter Milan v Rubin Kazan 1.53 3.75 5.75   
09 Dec 19:45 Liverpool v Fiorentina 2.20 3.25 3.00   
09 Dec 19:45 Lyon v Debrecen 1.20 6.00 11.00   
09 Dec 19:45 Olympiakos v Arsenal 2.10 3.00 3.50  
09 Dec 19:45 Sevilla v Rangers 1.33 4.50 8.50   
09 Dec 19:45 Standard Liege v AZ 1.90 3.30 3.75  
09 Dec 19:45 VfB Stuttgart v Unirea Urziceni 1.61 3.50 5.25


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 7, 2009)

08 Dec 19:45 Atletico Madrid v FC Porto 

Atletico Madrid which is one of the worst teams in the Primera Liga plays the better performing Porto. Atletico are 3rd with just 2 points, while Porto is second. Keep in mind Atletico is fighting to stay in the Spanish Primera Liga so The Champions League won't be a priority. Porto lost chance for the 1st place, but they can seal the 2nd now.
Prediction: x2


----------



## max123 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,
   Any one remembers which all hindi movies refer to betting on cricket games.?

--------------
cricket bet


----------

